# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Hà Nội Center Point và những ưu thế vàng đặc biệt hút khách

## ailopdiu

Hà Nội Center Point và những ưu thế vàng đặc biệt hút khách

Sở hữu những ưu thế “vàng”, Hà Nội Center Point đang ngày càng tự tin tạo sức hút đặc biệt trên thị trường hiện nay.

• Sức hút “chuẩn bị bàn giao”

Theo ghi nhận từ phía chuyên gia, thời gian gần đây, xu hướng mua nhà đã cất nóc hoặc chuẩn bị bàn giao đang là lựa chọn ưu tiên hàng đầu với các khách mua căn hộ, bởi vừa bảo toàn vốn vừa sinh lời kép trong thời điểm hàng loạt các dự án căn hộ bung hàng.
Các căn hộ Hà Nội Center Point hiện đang được gấp rút hoàn thiện nội thất bên trong từng căn hộ, dự kiến sẽ dược bàn giao cho khách hàng vào tháng 5/2017 tới đây. Quý khách sẽ không còn phải đợi quá lâu để có thể dọn được về ngôi nhà của mình.

• Thiết kế căn hộ hiện đại

Toàn bộ khu căn hộ được thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế, tận dụng tối đa diện tích và ánh sáng, mỗi căn hộ là một sự kết hợp hoàn hảo khác nhau về thiết kế và không gian sống.
Tại Hà Nội Center Point, 100% căn hộ được trang bị nội thất gắn tường đẳng cấp như điều hòa không khí Daikin, thiết bị vệ sinh cao cấp Toto, thiết bị điện Sino, trần thạch cao hai lớp, sàn gỗ tự nhiên Malaysia, cửa sổ, cửa ra vào, cửa thông phòng...
Sự tỉ mỉ trong kỹ thuật, kỹ lưỡng trong lựa chọn vật liệu, nội thất hoàn thiện sẽ góp phần mang đến cho cư dân Hà Nội Center Point một cuộc sống đẳng cấp và tiện nghi nhất.

• Giá bán hấp dẫn

Giá bán căn hộ Hà Nội Center Point vào khoảng 33 triệu đồng/m2 (đã bao gồm VAT, 2% phí bảo trì cùng gói nội thất cao cấp). Theo đó, chỏ với một số tiền hợp lý, khách hàng đã có thể sở hữu một căn chung cư hai phòng ngủ tại dự án nhiều tiện ích Hà Nội Center Point.

• Vị trí giao thông thuận lợi

Nằm tại vị trí ngã tư Lê Văn Lương, Hoàng Đạo Thúy, đối diện khu Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, chung cư có lợi thế lớn về mặt kết nốivới nhiều địa điểm quan trọng của thành phố, từ trung tâm tới ngoại ô và các địa hạt phụ cận.
Hà Nội Center Point rất gần: trường tiểu học Ngôi sao, trường THPT Hà Nội Amsterdam, Trung tâm Hội Nghị Quốc gia, khách sạn Grand Plaza, hồ điều hòa công viên Nhân Chính…

• An ninh và an toàn tuyệt đối

Tại Hà Nội Center Point, tính an toàn được thiết lập và kiện toàn ở mức cao nhất thông qua hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy được đồng bộ hoá các hạng mục với thiết bị đến từ các hãng danh tiếng của Nhật Bản và Anh quốc, duy trì hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy của công trình hoạt động một cách tin cậy, tối ưu, tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt quy chuẩn Quốc gia về đảm bảo an toàn cháy nổ.

Hệ thống an ninh trong và ngoài toà nhà được đảm bảo 24/24 một cách cẩn mật. Tất cả các hệ thống đều kiểm soát ra vào bằng thẻ từ giúp đảm bảo sự riêng tư và yên tĩnh một cách tối đa cho cư dân. Đồng thời mọi địa điểm quan trọng của toà nhà đều được trang bị hệ thống camera giúp phát hiện nhanh chóng tất cả các yếu tố bất thường khi xảy ra.

Với tất cả những ưu thế vượt trội trên, dự án chung cư Hà Nội Center Point đang có sức hút mạnh mẽ trong thị trường căn hộ cao cấp tại khu vực phía Đông Nam thủ đô hiện nay.

----------

